# Training Whilst Haveing a Trade as an aprentership job



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

hi soon i will be goign to a collage in september and im doing carpantary 2 days a week at colage and the other 3 days il be hving an aprentership do you recon haveing a manual job will stop me from building up?


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Not at all mate, aslong as you keep up the diet, keep getting adequate amounts of sleep and rest, coupled with the hard work in the gym and there should be no problems, in fact its probably a good thing as it takes your mind off bodybuilding for some time during the day, which in turn stops you getting into a rut and or going stale. Good luck with the college and the carpentry, and of course your training.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

cheer m8t i am gr8tfull il deffently make sure i keep it all up


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

If you notice you staart losing muscle mass or weight up your calories by 1000 a day

________

Pornstars Cumshot


----------



## bukem (Apr 17, 2004)

You'll have nothing to worry about, I'm a brickie and a hard gainer so you might think I'm on a slipery slope, but I still gain. You might need to change the way you train a bit, full body splits are bad for building site work. I get 5500 cals a day based on a 30% 50% 20% diet. I weigh 13 stone 5'10 and 10.5% bf. Not the biggest man in the world I know but hey we can't all be competition winners.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2004)

gd gd il make sure i hve 4 protine shakes a day lots of carbs and meat while on the building site lol and im gunna be training 1 part of the body each day down the gym for abotu 50 mins


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

one body part for 50 mins!! Ouch!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2004)

yeh thourght this might be a bit harsh wot u recon to 30-40 mins bareing in minde its 1 body part a day


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

You don't want to be spending more than roughly 45 mins a session when training as cortisol levels rise and this is bad (stopping your body from recovering propley, leading to over training.

Make sure you go to failure on every set whether your doing 4 reps (strength) or 6-12 reps for Mass. You should find doing no more than about 6 sets for small muscles and no more than 8 sets for bigger muscles gets the job done. Unless your on gear it's a bad idea to train longer than 45 mins a session.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Well said TJ, like you say any more and the walls come tumbling down, which leads to god knows.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

yep,30-40 minutes is fine,

concentration starts to decrease after this time.

i must say though i used to do the sheet metal cladding,very physical job,

i could never get any heavier than 13 and half stone. changed job,

the weight just flew on staright upto 17 stone 7 

if you get to a sticking point

like dan says up the calories (1000)

youll gain about 2lb a week and it should be quality mass


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Good luck with the chippying apprenticeship mate, I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

started the job today lol, i was with the maintance team i was wiv these 2 guys and we found this pair of dead mans legs and and in another house found a canabis farm (huge) in the loft LOL :shock:


----------

